# Any pics



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone got any pics of how you did? We don't open till Sat here in MN, I thought some pics might calm me down or just pump me up more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had an unfortunate morning. We hunted a large pea field and got short stopped. The birds came so fast that we didn't have enough time to move and 4 of us got only 5. Hard to believe it's hunting season already.

I haven't talked to anyone yet who limited out today, a couple came close. All kinds of odd occurances, and some areas sounded pretty crowded.

I did shoot an old bird that had a pretty cool white bar on it's chest.

[siteimg]2157[/siteimg]


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

nice pic, anyone know the explination for the white bar?


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Sniper,The white bar is due to the fact that the feathers are a lighter color. Glad I could help. Really though,I have seen this and variations of it many times,not that uncommon.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The white bar has nothing to do with the bird's age. That is the infamous "Quill Lakes" goose. They kill quite a few in SD.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The "quill lake" goose actually isn't a separate subspecies... it a genetic mutation, partial albino.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Decoyer said:


> The "quill lake" goose actually isn't a separate subspecies... it a genetic mutation, partial albino.


Never said it was. Just stating what fellow goose killers call it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can only think of one other time I've ever seen it in person, and we shoot a few. Interesting they have a lot in SD but so few here?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I can only think of one other time I've ever seen it in person, and we shoot a few. Interesting they have a lot in SD but so few here?


Not sure why. There was a thread on Cliff's site about them and a few of the boys from SD said they get a few of them a year. Defininetly a great bird to get. You gonna get it mounted?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nope, no mount for me until I get another 16+


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and never mount a September goose...(At least early September) Even the most mature bird will be full of pin feathers and they will most likely fall out during the mounting process, leaving you with a less than desired result. Just a little FYI from a Bird taxidermist! :sniper:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

We had a great morning today. 3 guys 12 birds. One of us had to be at work so we picked up the dekes at 8:15. Great morning. I am not at my PC or I would put up some pics. They should be coming to my gallery by the end of the week if I find time. Hope we have another morning like that tomorrow. Good luck to everyone. Hopefully mine will hold up.


----------

